

Working Two Jobs and Still Underemployed  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125962111284270397.html?mod=wsj_share_digg

======
houseabsolute
This is really unfortunate. At the same time, if you work in a factory where
the union has achieved irresponsible deals with the company that ones your
factory that are slowly choking that company to death, I do sincerely hope you
have the sense to save as much of that money as possible. Not saying that's
necessarily the case with the guy in this article, but there aren't a whole
lot of people that manage to pull down 100k per year with only a high school
education so it seems at least plausible to me.

~~~
ahi
$28/hour before overtime for a heavy equipment operator in battery factory
(read: blink and kill someone) seems perfectly reasonable to me.

He started at $10.76/hour in 1983. His hourly pay increased all of 6 inflation
adjusted dollars ($10.76 in 1983 = $22.13 in 2007) over the past quarter
century.

~~~
jdminhbg
$28/hour would work out to $56k/year, before overtime. He'd have to work a lot
of overtime to get to $100k.

~~~
ahi
From the WSJ article: "'It's sad,' says Mr. Crane, who had been earning about
$28 per hour at Delco, before overtime."

He could get to $100k relatively easily with a 60 hour work week which is
perfectly reasonable. $28x2000 + $28x1.5x1000 gets him to $98k, and holidays
usually mean better than time and a half.

